# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Afficher les proprits d'un objet

## Invit(e)

Bonjour,
je cherche comment faire afficher les proprits d'un objet quand on tape le nom de l'objet puis un ".", par exemple this. Il est cens nous afficher une popup avec la liste des proprits. Merci d'avance.

----------


## titfab

Voici ce que j'ai sur mon poste :
1. Dans le menu "Design - Option", tu as un onglet "Autoscript".
Coche l'option "Automatic Popup" et tu peux rgler le temps de raction dans la zone "Delay".

2. Dans le menu "Tools - Keyboard Shortcuts", choisis de crer un raccourci sur le menu "Edit - Activate Autoscript" (par exemple, Ctrl + Espace).

Quand tu voudras la completion, il suffira, par exemple, de faire Ctrl+Espace aprs ton '.' pour que PB te propose une liste de propositions.
Sinon, la liste s'affichera d'elle mme aprs le temps dfini en 1.

Hope this help !

----------


## erfindel

Sur la version  9 :
Ouvre une Window - Pour afficher les options :-/Menu DesignOptionDans la nouvelle fentre onglet : AutoscriptDans la GroupBox du bas : "Options"Coche Automatic Popup et Activate Only Afer a Dot et met un dlai avant l'ouverture

 ::aie::

----------


## Invit(e)

Merci beaucoup a+  ::ccool::

----------

